# Art Institute of Pittsburgh



## cheftina (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello everyone!
I am an excited, upcoming student at the Art Institute of Pittsburgh! I was just wondering if anyone has gone to that school or any Art Institutes and if you have any opinions on it! I would love to hear anything you have to give me, good or bad reviews. 
Thank you!:smiles:


----------



## chefsusanl (Feb 15, 2006)

I am currently enrolled at Ai/Tampa, and love it! Small classes, personalized attention, wonderful chef instructors, and students that you can really learn from! Good luck!


----------



## chefc81 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey! I''m enrolling in the Art Institute of Dallas in January. I was very curious about this too. I wish you luck!

~~ChefC81~~
:beer:


----------



## blkkat (Aug 17, 2006)

whats the cost?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ChefC81,
I have been at the facility a couple of times. Seems well laid out.
I know of a couple of Pastry and Baking instructors there( Good Chefs).
Your always welcome for a kitchen visit and a cup of coffee at Panini. Sherry lane.
Pan.


----------

